# Code Theme Music?



## BrandoEMT (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok, it is a known fact there are whackers on this forum...you know who you are...

So, do you play theme music when flying code?  If you do what do you usually play.

I would but it kinda tough to hear our VHF radios with the darn siren...


----------



## emtwannabe (Oct 6, 2006)

The theme from Emergency, perhaps? 


Jeff


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 6, 2006)

On my last department, we had a guy that would play the theme from Third Watch as he was going to the station for a call in his POV.


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 6, 2006)

not that i have, but maybe save the population by rhcp. heck, i'd play just about anything by rhcp.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't know what "flying code" is ? But, the tune "another one bites the dust" seems appropiate. 

R/r 911


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Rid, I was gonna say the same thing, but then decided against it. That's too funny.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 7, 2006)

The only songs my partner and I have are...

"Do Your Ears Hang Low" which we, as in her and I and sometimes the FF helping us, SING while tieing someone up.

You know....

"Do your ears hang low, do they wobble to and fro...can you tie them in a knot, can you tie them in a bow....Can you throw them over your shoulder like a continental soldier....Do...Your...Ears...Hang...Low?"

By the end of the second round normally will have even the most combative patient secured.

and 

"You Get A Line, I'll Get A Pole" which we have been known to sing when preparing for intubation...

kind of like this..

Her (the Medic) starts...  "You get a line...."
Me (EMT) follows....  "You get the pole"
Together....   "We'll go down to the fishing hole....honey...."

Last time we started that we were with a FF who has been there while we did this, and he sang along with the "honey..."

And for people that have never been there when we start the singing, it always catches them off guard...but then they laugh a little and sometimes sing with us.

Yep, were dorks.  But we have fun.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Oct 8, 2006)

When I say "flying code" I mean driving lights and sirens, Priority 1....Code 3....whatever....


----------



## Jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah... that would be Whacker Talk.

The third watch music could be fun, as could C'Mon, C'Mon.

In reality, when I'm going to something "good" the stero is down, and I'm listening to the fire radio and talking with my crew.


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Hahaha, Jon, dost thou forget thy title?


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2006)

No... I am the expert at whackerness


----------



## ResTech (Oct 11, 2006)

Bring Me To Life by Evanescence


----------



## eggshen (Oct 11, 2006)

Never been a "whacker" but via the iPod I prefer Wicked Tinkers....that would be some nice hard bagpipes and drums, a little digereedoo thrown in for measure. Occ. Irish fiddle as well. Nothing like it.

Egg


----------



## Jon (Oct 11, 2006)

eggshen said:


> Nothing like it.


Yeah... but is it that a good thing or a bad thing?

J/K! Sounds different. I'll have to look them up on Yahoo Music.


----------



## smalltownemt (Oct 13, 2006)

I need to join your service.  I love singing-that's awesome!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2006)

"Kickstart My Heart"- Motley Crue
"Spieluhr"- Rammstein (it's talking about burying a child alive by mistake 
Lyrics: 
Ein kleiner Mensch stirbt nur zum Schein
(A little person only pretends to die)
wollte ganz alleine sein
(it wanted to be completely alone)
das kleine Herz stand still für Stunden
(the small heart stood still for hours)
so hat man es für tot befunden
(so they decided/assumed that it was dead)
es wird verscharrt in nassem Sand
(and buried it unceremoniously (think "chunked 'im in a hole") in wet sand)
mit einer Spieluhr in der Hand
(with a music box in it's hand

Der erste Schnee das Grab bedeckt
(the first snow covered the grave)
hat ganz sanft das Kind geweckt
(and the child awoke softly)
in einer kalten Winternacht
(on a cold winter's night)
ist das kleine Herz erwacht
(the small heart is awakened)

"Stirb Nicht vor Mir" - Rammstein (quite literally "Don't die before I do"; if you listen to the lyrics, it's damn perfect for an autoerotic asphyxiation call)

"Fade to Black" - Metallica

"Ride the Lightning"- Metallica (the song for defib :laugh: )

"Coma"- Guns 'N Roses (just listen to it and you'll see why)


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 5, 2006)

Start Your Day with a DOA. DO DA DO DA. 

Pump and Blow until they Pass away ALL THE DO DA DAY.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> Don't know what "flying code" is ? But, the tune "another one bites the dust" seems appropiate.
> 
> R/r 911



It's on mine...as well as Move B**** Get Out the Way.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 5, 2006)

When responding to a call: Move B*tch by Ludacris


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 5, 2006)

Anthony: You're not my friend anymore....(just joking)

If my laptop battery hadn't been running low, I wouldn't have had to get up and plug it in, and I'd have beaten you to it.


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 5, 2006)

Trivia question for Jeepmedic and Fedmedic.... name the last name of one of the providers from back in the day at you know where who used to have a "code tape".... meaning, he played that tape in the system in the truck loud and through the back speakers while working a code.   This code tape consisted of mostly Metalica... I remember woeking a code one night to the song Inner Sandman (I guess that's how you spell it) followed by Back in Black.  He said that was how he consentraited.  I've done it a few times myself since then.  AC/DC works well for me... you can work a good code to Back in Black, Highway to Hell, Who Made Who is another good one.  As far as playing a certain cd while responding, I really havn't done that.  I am always listeing for dispatch to call back and update on the call.  I love my sirines though... if someone calls for an ambulance, dang it, they gonna get an ambulance.  As long as I've been in this business, I still get a high off of driving with lights and sirenes!  HA!  

Ok... Fed and Jeep... who was that provider?  If you don't know, something is wrong!  HA!


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 5, 2006)

He has the same first name as one of us.


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 5, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> He has the same first name as one of us.



I'll give Fed a chance to take a shot at it then I'll tell you who's right!


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 5, 2006)

What about Triple H's song on WWE. "Time to play the game"


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 5, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> What about Triple H's song on WWE. "Time to play the game"



That could work!!!  I still like ridryder's "Another one bites the dust!"  lol


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 5, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> On my last department, we had a guy that would play the theme from Third Watch as he was going to the station for a call in his POV.



That's actually "Keep Hope Alive" by The Crystal Method. Predated TW by a few years. 

Great album too!


----------



## Fedmedic (Dec 5, 2006)

trauma1534 said:


> I'll give Fed a chance to take a shot at it then I'll tell you who's right!



Now that is funny as hell! Before I even read all of yall's postings, I was going to say my favorite code music was Metallica. Due to one of my best partners from the past. And yall had beaten me too it.

 Here's one to Brother Harris!! Still spreadin hate and stompin out disease on the streets of W-S!! :beerchug:


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 5, 2006)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> When responding to a call: Move B*tch by Ludacris



I second that one h34r: Very appropriate for code drives haha


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 5, 2006)

I know!  How about that song from molie hackett (sorry about the spelling!) "Flirting with Disaster"  Now thats a EMS driving theme song!!  I was about 17 when I first heard that song!! :blush: :lol: :beerchug:


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 6, 2006)

Fedmedic said:


> Now that is funny as hell! Before I even read all of yall's postings, I was going to say my favorite code music was Metallica. Due to one of my best partners from the past. And yall had beaten me too it.
> 
> Here's one to Brother Harris!! Still spreadin hate and stompin out disease on the streets of W-S!! :beerchug:



And Harris it is!!!  :beerchug: We need to recruit him by the way.  He would make a nice addition to the EMTLife family!  I'll just have to see what I can do about that!  ;-)


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 6, 2006)

Fedmedic said:


> Now that is funny as hell! Before I even read all of yall's postings, I was going to say my favorite code music was Metallica. Due to one of my best partners from the past. And yall had beaten me too it.
> 
> Here's one to Brother Harris!! Still spreadin hate and stompin out disease on the streets of W-S!! :beerchug:



:beerchug:

But Trauma Harris is too old to work a Computer


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 6, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> :beerchug:
> 
> But Trauma Harris is too old to work a Computer




And..... he has graduated from a nice power chair like fed's to a rusty old basic nursing home wheel chair!!!  But, he is right by Fed at all the good calls telling him how to do what, only because he is now blind in one eye and can't see out the other!!!  He's the man!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 6, 2006)

I also like^_^ ^_^ ^_^  the song by David Bowie, "we could be heros"


----------



## Ignacio_emt_vn (Dec 28, 2006)

Me and my partners theme was the theme from Chips. Sometimes we would even blast it through the PA when nobody was looking.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay, I'll admit to more than a time or two, hearing Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" in my head but do I get points for keeping it in my head?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 29, 2006)

Bosseycow you can have as many points as you want!!


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks!  I'll just keep my favorite.  The one on top of my pointy little head.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 29, 2006)

"Oh Sh*t" by Buzzcocks:



Oh sh*t I thought things were goin well
But it hasnt turned out so swell
Has it
Oh sh*t

*Oh sh*t pride comes before a fall*
*Oh sh*t and once you lose one youve lost them all*
Oh sh*t I guess this times the time


----------



## slawson (Jan 5, 2007)

BrandoEMT said:


> Ok, it is a known fact there are whackers on this forum...you know who you are...
> 
> So, do you play theme music when flying code?  If you do what do you usually play.
> 
> I would but it kinda tough to hear our VHF radios with the darn siren...


don't use it when responding cause thats uhm silly.. lol but check out "Artist in the Ambulance" by Thrice.... its pretty sweet...


----------



## firecoins (Jan 5, 2007)

when I went lights and sirens, the song depended on the scene.  

To a crime scene, police holding cell or the minimum secutity jail: the theme to cops, Bad Boys by Inner Circle

to a D.O.A: AC/DC's Back in Black

to a completely b.s. call/taxi ride: B.B. King's the Thrill is Gone

to an unknown emergency: The Beatles' Help

to a major car accident: Wagner's The Ride of theValkyries


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 5, 2007)

firecoins! that is Bosseycow's favorite!  Bosseycow now gets 200 points!


----------



## firecoins (Jan 5, 2007)

trauma1534 said:


> I remember woeking a code one night to the song Inner Sandman (I guess that's how you spell it)



That's "Enter Sandman"


----------



## Learn2Live (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay, I'm completely new here, haven't even taken classes yet, and have no idea what it's like driving to a call. But I just had to weigh in...

No Giving Up by Crossfade. That's just a good song, and relevant, no?

Poem, by Taproot

pretty much anything by Linkin Park


Whaddya think? Do I know what I'm talking about, or no? Be honest... :unsure:


----------



## BumpusEMT (Jan 22, 2007)

Well I'm new here as well but love to play "Don't Fear the Reaper" by Blue Oyster Cult. Don't do it all the time, just when people are taking themselves too seriously. Breaks the chill of the moment and brings people back to what we need to do.

Great site....thanks for being here!


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 22, 2007)

BumpusEMT said:


> ...Great site....thanks for being here!



no sir, thank you!


----------



## disassociative (Jan 22, 2007)

I prefer to make the first responders wear skirts, hold pom poms, and cheer

 "2-4-6-8 Who we gonna in-tu-bate?"


----------



## medx69 (Feb 12, 2007)

let the bodies hit the floor from Drowning Pool


----------



## SwissEMT (Feb 12, 2007)

medx69 said:


> let the bodies hit the floor from Drowning Pool



lol, please tell me you're kidding.

You must be just starting.

I like to listening to some Jimi Hendrix, personally.


----------



## medx69 (Feb 16, 2007)

no been doin this 12 yerars always love good music on the way to a call made a cd specially for trauma or code calls


----------

